# Increase in Cloud Storage



## charleskinghorn (Sep 10, 2021)

I noticed this morning that my Cloud storage allotment had increased from 2 TB to 3 TB. Have I missed a notification or email recently? I have not heard any news concerning this unexpected increase of Cloud storage at no extra cost.

Correction? I just signed into LR to get the version number and it still states that I have 2 TB of Cloud storage. But the plan on my account on the Adobe website says 3 TB.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2021)

I have heard some rumblings but don't know what was finally decided. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## charleskinghorn (Sep 10, 2021)

As I recall from when I checked my account this morning, the standard photo plan with Photoshop and LR Classic now has 1 TB of Cloud storage.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2021)

charleskinghorn said:


> As I recall from when I checked my account this morning, the standard photo plan with Photoshop and LR Classic now has 1 TB of Cloud storage.


That would surprise me more, but this is Adobe, who knows!


----------



## charleskinghorn (Sep 10, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That would surprise me more, but this is Adobe, who knows!


I was too fast in my second post. That 1 TB comes if I were to switch to the PS/LrC plan and pay the same monthly fee as I am now paying for the LR plan with 2 TB (3 TB?), in my case CAD 25.99.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2021)

Yep, that fits


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 10, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## charleskinghorn (Sep 16, 2021)

As of today both the Creative Cloud app and Lightroom are showing 3 TB of available Cloud storage. I still have not seen any announcements from Adobe.


----------



## phil.vanhelden (Sep 17, 2021)

charleskinghorn said:


> As of today both the Creative Cloud app and Lightroom are showing 3 TB of available Cloud storage. I still have not seen any announcements from Adobe.



I’m not seeing an increase, except on my account. The apps still show 2TB, but my LR plan shows 3TB.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 17, 2021)

Not here its not. Still on 20


----------



## charleskinghorn (Sep 18, 2021)

phil.vanhelden said:


> I’m not seeing an increase, except on my account. The apps still show 2TB, but my LR plan shows 3TB.


it was suggested to me in the Adobe forums that I sign out of the Adobe apps and then back in. When I did that it appeared to have no effect, but the 3 TB appeared in Lightroom the next day.



Colin Grant said:


> Not here its not. Still on 20


From what I can see this only applies to the LR Cloud-based subscription, not the LR Classic one.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 18, 2021)

Given the Lr Classic subscription also gives one the option to use Cloudy I cannot see why they should be treated differently. Unless of course there is a thought to break up the Photography Plan.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2021)

I can't find my meeting notes but it was just the biggest plans that were gaining additional space for the same price. I think it was 2TB and up.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 18, 2021)

Mmmm. I see. So should that not mean that the cost of cloud storage should drop overall? That would be a fair approach or is Adobe now starting to penalise the smaller player, or at least favour the larger?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2021)

I can’t speak for their future plans, but the fact that they’re doing it without being forced can only be a good sign. It’s not very often we’re given more for our money!


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 18, 2021)

But we are not all being given more for our money are we? Just a selection of us. That's my point it is selective.....why?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2021)

They undoubtedly have a higher profit margin at much higher cloud storage bands, compared to the cheapest packages, and therefore have more room to move. That’s not unusual, if I buy tins of beans in bulk, they’re cheaper than buying one at a time.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 18, 2021)

So it is favouring the big fish at the expense of the small. May well be time to move on.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2021)

charleskinghorn said:


> From what I can see this only applies to the LR Cloud-based subscription, not the LR Classic one.



I believe it applies to any Adobe subscription that previously had 2TB now has 3TB, not just Cloudy. I believe the 5TB and 10TB plans also have increased storage. Although who has that much cloud space, I have no idea!


----------

